# Japanese Flag translation Needed



## daveT (May 16, 2012)

Discovered this Japanese flag in a small town museum donated by a WWII vet. I need translation of what is written on it Please. I have photographed each section of writing individually. I can email photos on request. Thanks in advance
DaveT


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2012)

You should PM Shinpachi. He probably will know.


----------



## A4K (May 17, 2012)

With Chris. I would imagine it is the name of the unit in large letters and the names of the personnel signed below. Great memento!


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2012)

If it's real, it is neat. There are a lot of fake ones out there. And in some cases the writing doesn't make any sense in Japanese.


----------



## A4K (May 17, 2012)

That's abysmal...but I really shouldn't be surprised I guess. NOTHING is sacred when there's money to be made...


----------



## daveT (May 17, 2012)

It is a real flag. The inscription on the top is a common martial good luck slogan.
The writing along the bottom is well wishes from family members.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 18, 2012)

This Yosegaki Flag was dedicated to Mr Husaji Kogure by his family, friends, neigbors and all others who were acquainted with him 
very well before his deployment in the army. Period is unknown but estimated around 1944-1945 as the cloth condition looks good.
The Chinese characters "祈-武運-長久(Inoru-Buun-Chokyu)" means "We wish your longer good luck in the battlefield."

I have never seen such a beautiful flag like this before with so many sincere words and individual signatures wishing a soldier's good luck.


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2012)

Well, that's is a rare one then, and in remarkable shape. Having volunteered at a WWII aviation museum for years, I saw a number of these come through the doors from "family members", all of them claiming to have been real and wanting a proffer of gift form (form to get a tax write-off) to donate it to the museum. None of the ones I saw were real. I'm sure that most of you have seen the websites that show shirts in Japan with words or phrases that don't make sense. Well a lot of the flags like this one floating around are the American equivalent of that, sadly. So it's good to know that there are some real ones out there, and in museums where they belong.

Thanks for the translation and verification, Shinpachi-san!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 18, 2012)

You are welcome, Eric and also Thanks for your interesting story at a WWII aviation museum.

The line A indicates the soldier - "Enlisted Husaji Kogure".
The line B interestingly shows a life insurance company salesman's name - "(Mr) Tokinosuke Masuda of Nihon Life Insurance Agency"

In my impression, Husaji Kogure was not necessarily young but probably in his 40s.
I heard there were many elder 'new' soldiers in the late of war.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 18, 2012)

Very interesting. Thank you for the translations.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 18, 2012)

You are welcome, Thor. Here are some more -

C: Wishing Husaji's longer life, a turtle cartoon by Hiroshi Yokohari and his wife Shigeko
D: "赤誠神通 - Seki Sei Shin Tsu (God will understand your best loyalty for the nation)" by Taizen Endo


----------



## Messy1 (May 18, 2012)

I find it interesting the differences in cultures. In America, it is viewed negatively to write upon the flag, and in Japan it is viewed as god luck. I am amazed at the differences between different peoples of the world. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## herman1rg (May 18, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## Shinpachi (May 18, 2012)

Japan has no law about the flag desecration for its own but foreign flags.
This is because it has been considered a matter of course to pay respects to Hinomaru.
As long as it is based on one's good will or respect to write something on it, no one should be blamed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2012)

Thank you for another wonderful lesson Shinpachi


----------



## Shinpachi (May 18, 2012)

You are welcome, vB.
Wishing everyone's longer life,


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the translations and explanation Shinpachi-san!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 19, 2012)

You are welcome, A4K!


----------



## daveT (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you very much for the translation Shinpachi-san!

Because of the translation, the museum contacted the Japanese Embassy and offered to return the flag to the family

Here is the reply received from the Japanese Embassy:

"Thank you for sending the pictures.
The information will be sent to Tokyo where the War Victims’ Relief Bureau (within the Ministry of Health, Labour and Welfare) will research the flag and attempt to identify a potential owner.
We will certainly be in touch should somebody be found.
Thanks again for your kind offer. I too hope somebody can be found."


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice job! Good by you!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## A4K (Jun 21, 2012)

That's a great gesture Dave, I have a feeling alot of good will come of this.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I cannot imagine what that will mean to this soldiers family after all these years! Very emotional I'm sure!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 21, 2012)

I appreciate, Dave, your good will.


----------



## daveT (Jun 21, 2012)

TV News story link:
Museum looks to return flag to World War II soldier - WTVA.com

Museum looks to return flag to World War II soldier

AMORY, Miss. (WTVA) - It may be hard to believe, but a rare piece of history from World War II has been part of an Amory museum.

It's a Japanese flag that belonged to an enlisted Japanese army soldier named Mr. Husaji Kogure.

Across the top of the flag, are the Chinese characters (Inoru-Buun-Chokyu) which means "We wish you longer good luck in the battlefield." 

When David Trojan, a 21 year veteran with the United States Navy, first came across this Japanese Good Luck Flag he knew this item from World War II had very significant meaning.

"I recognized that right away that wow this is an interesting flag," said Trojan. "It's a real personal item. It's hard to emphasize this but its personal good wishes to a soldier who fought in Worl War II."

The Japanese flag had actually been on display at the Amory Regional Museum for about 30 years. 

Thanks to the extensive work done by a military historian the plan is to return the flag to Japan to family members of the original owner.

"I have contacted the Japanese embassy in Washington," said Bo Miller, executive director of the Amory Regional Museum. "We're going to start the process of repatriating this flag. There is a bureau in Tokyo that assist with this kind of thing. So we have started that process to get this back to this man's family."

There is a chance the Amory Regional Museum might be able to hang onto the item pending the wishes of the family the flag belongs to.

"The young man I spoke to at the embassy in Washington said there is a chance that his family would not want this flag," adds Miller. "If that were the case, we could keep it in the museum but our first priority is to try and get this back to the man's family."

So for now this rare flag in remarkable shape will remain at the Museum. 

The flag is believed to have been given to the Japanese soldier sometime around 1944 or 1945.


----------



## A4K (Jun 21, 2012)

Great stuff Dave!


----------



## krukj (Dec 10, 2012)

I too own a flag from my father that I would love to have translated. It doesn't have as many characters but I know it is real.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 16, 2012)

You may post it here, krukj.


----------



## Jester04 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello all, I am new to this website, but I purchased a Japanese flag last year and ever since I have been trying to get it translated. I utilized our local university's Japanese language department, but garnered nothing from them. I was hoping that somebody would be able to help me out with this. I would like to be able to put a caption on it after it's framed. Thanks in advance for any help that may be unveiled. Eric


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 9, 2013)

A neat flag.

Top
七生報国 (Sichisyohokoku=absolute loyalty to one's country)


Right
一撃必勝 (IchigekiHissyo= a blow for victory)

Left
武運長久 (Buunchokyu=Perpetual Fortunes of War)

Center
勝 (Syo or Katsu =win)

Down-right
下田裕彦 Hirohiko Shimoda(Mr)
佐山実 Minoru Sayama(Mr)
後藤茂 Sigeru Goto(Mr)
深見洋司 Yoji Fukami(Mr)
上村明 Akira Uemura(Mr)

Down-center
力力力 (Chikara=Power x15 times)
力力力
力力力
力力力
力力力

I find no soldier's name to be honored and private messages of friends.
One person wrote all these letters.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2013)

Shinpachi said:


> I find no soldier's name to be honored and private messages of friends.
> One person wrote all these letters.



Would that mean it could be "not of period"? And thank you for all your wonderful input Shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 10, 2013)

Possibly "not of period", Capt.Vick.

Yosegaki is always group efforts and more heartful one than a certificate of commendation. 
Once you may research it with the word 寄せ書き (Yosegaki), you will realize what I have mentioned better.


----------



## Jester86 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks very much Shinpachi. I am Jester04 as well, but they have "banned" me for "spammer entry?" I was a member less than 24hrs and boom banned already. I just wanted to know what my flag said. Again i appreciate your time. So is there any real way to tell if it's period or not?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry about the trouble Jester. We are having some problems on the forum lately which includes some strange banning and combing of accounts. Glad you made it through and we're working to clean things up.

Great work Shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 13, 2013)

You are welcome, Jester.

What I can tell you is that the flag is different from Yosegaki style.
No soldier name is fatal.
I might be wrong, though.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2013)

I like the guy getting his head signed!


----------

